

Show HN: dump_r() - print_r() and var_dump() alternative - leeoniya

I wrote this because print_r() and var_dump() collectively suck and after trying countless alternatives couldn't find exactly what I envisioned.<p>demo: http://o-0.me/dump_r/<p>repo: https://github.com/leeoniya/dump_r.php<p>All styling can be tweaked through the embedded stylesheet, nothing is inline. Feedback, issues and css themes welcome.
======
bduerst
Nice. I'll have to test this on my home machine later.

I've been using Spoon's dump() method, but that requires loading the entire
library.

<http://www.spoon-library.com/docs/1.3/spoon/spoon/dump>

------
tnorthcutt
Clickable:

<http://o-0.me/dump_r/>

<https://github.com/leeoniya/dump_r.php>

~~~
leeoniya
thx, dunno why HN doesn't linkifiy primary topic text.

------
kirchhoff
Thanks, this is very useful.

